# NJ IBS Group Meeting- Fri, Nov. 2



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

Hello all,i'd like to remind nj ibs'ers who are interested, that we are have our monthly meeting of the ibs support group this friday.we have a guest speaker coming in this month-Dr. Habba, a gastroenterologist based in Summit, NJ.The meetings are from 7-8pm at Overlook Hospital (Summit, NJ); here is the info link for the group: http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/meetings.html directions to Overlook Hospital: http://www.atlantichealth.org/hospitals/ov.../directions.asp if you have any questions at all, you may call Lynn Jacks 908-232-0539, or Jay 201-405-0038.thanks, and i hope to meet some of you there!-meth


----------

